# Nulliparity



## Lkelley2 (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone have an ICD-9 code for having no children?


----------



## LLovett (Sep 8, 2009)

In relation to what? Are they treating infertility?

Just not having children is not a diagnosis. 

Sorry need a little more info,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lkelley2 (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a secondary dx to breast cyst.  Perhaps they are looking for DCIS?  Is there a code I could use?  Thanks!! Lee


----------



## jilsjose86@gmail.com (Sep 8, 2015)

*need icd 10 code*

can you suggest icd 10 code for  nulliparous..


----------

